# Found Lulu! Anybody help find previous owner??



## aamesbury (2 June 2012)

I recently did a search of my current loaned horse's registered name (Audene Lulu) and found someone looking for her, on here, in 2008. I've responded to the searcher but had no response back - 4 years late! 
If anyone knows Lulabelle22 (I think is her user name) please could you tell her that I've responded to her search and that Lulu is fit, well and happily hacking out.  I'll send her pics too if she likes. 
Thanks,
ps a happy ending for a change - hurrah!


----------



## Cuffey (2 June 2012)

Lulabelle22 has not logged in since Nov 2010

If there is any indication that the horse came from Nottingham area
This may??? be the previous owner

http://www.facebook.com/lauren.gill.7330


----------



## aamesbury (2 June 2012)

I'll look but I thought Lulabelle22 was from the shropshire area after looking at her profile.  Do you know the girl from the facebook link? thanks.


----------



## GeorgieRoo (3 June 2012)

Aamesbury - I've messaged you back! 

As you can probably see from Cuffey's message it's been a while since I've logged in (turned into a long-term lurker on this forum, who rarely comes onto this board), I've just checked my messages now and I have a few messages about Lulu that i'm working through. 

VERY happy to hear that Lulu is fit and well. Definitely a happy ending!


----------



## Megwahhox (24 August 2020)

aamesbury said:



			I recently did a search of my current loaned horse's registered name (Audene Lulu) and found someone looking for her, on here, in 2008. I've responded to the searcher but had no response back - 4 years late!
If anyone knows Lulabelle22 (I think is her user name) please could you tell her that I've responded to her search and that Lulu is fit, well and happily hacking out.  I'll send her pics too if she likes.
Thanks,
ps a happy ending for a change - hurrah!
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if you'll see this as it's been 8 years. I owned Audene Lulu for 5 years, got her as a Welsh section D from Wales seen her and was clearly a tb X. She was in dreadful condition and in foal which we didn't know until a week or two before she had it. Sadly the foal was still born. She is an incredible jumper I have some pictures of her if you'd like to see? Is she still alive now? I bet she's around 28?


----------

